# STOLEN BOAT!!!



## riverred (Jul 16, 2005)

:evil:  Someone stole my Vanguard 14ft self bailing raft from my parking lot in Mountain Country Condos (Wildernest in Silverthorne, CO) between 10:30pm on July 12 and 7 am July 13. The boat is a Vanguard Venture series, 14ft. light blue and gray. It has four aftermarket white D-ring patches on the corners which makes it unique. A $200 reward and lifetime rafting trips is all I can give to try and get my boat back. Any information is greatly needed... you can contact Loren @970-688-0209 anytime or 970-468-0244 evenings or 970-668-5417 days. Thanks for your time

Loren 
river red


----------

